
BitTorrent co-founder to launch incubator for tech entrepreneurs - nreece
http://www.ashwinnavin.org/2008/11/starting-new-gig.html
======
rgr
The incubator is the new meta-startup. Instead of putting all your eggs in one
basket, you spread them over multiple startups to maximize the probability of
scoring big. And you don't have to the dirty work involved in running a
product company. It's a great idea for those who can pull it off.

------
tuukkah
I have to wonder whether there are still enough good applicants for all the
new startup programs to choose from and invest profitably.

------
jreilly
does anyone know when this new incubator is supposed to open its doors and any
idea of a name?

------
kirubakaran
Startups will fund each other :-)

